# PetFlow Spoiled Rotten/Pawalla/BarkBox?



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with the fun "spend $20-something, get $40 worth of product" sites? I know of PetFlow's Spoiled Rotten, Pawalla, and BarkBox. I'd love to start out on one, but am not sure which to try. I'm leaning towards PetFlow, as Pawalla seems to have more canned/dry food items and I think I'd prefer more toys/treats.

Thoughts?


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I just subscribed to Spoiled Rotten. I went with that for the same reason... I want more treats and toys rather than food and supplements. I can't wait to see what is in my first box!

I used the code SRB50 to get the first box for half price. Maybe it is still valid?


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

I think you're right! I decided to go with Petflow, too. I think our boxes will ship on the 15th. 

What I like about Petflow is that, when they send out a bully stick or bone, they include two. At least, from what I can see from the reviews on YouTube, that's the case. "Klutzyduncan" on YouTube has adorable reviews each month for all three of them. She favors Pawalla, but said that Petflow gives them a run for their money. She seems to be psyched about the canned food each month from Pawalla, which I wouldn't be. If my dog liked canned food, it'd be great since there's usually 3-4 cans, but... yeah.

Thanks for the coupon code -- I used one for $5 off before I saw your response. Dang! Not sure if it still works or not.


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

I won a 3 month subscription to PetsLoveToys.com which was very nice with wonderful customer support...it is nice to pick your toys/treats. I also used a coupon for a six month subscription for Bark Box which is also very nice with excellent customer service. One of my dog's also won a free PawBox which we have not yet received.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Grey said:


> Thanks for the coupon code -- I used one for $5 off before I saw your response. Dang! Not sure if it still works or not.


Awww... oh well. I can't wait for our boxes!


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

kaliberknl said:


> I won a 3 month subscription to PetsLoveToys.com which was very nice with wonderful customer support...it is nice to pick your toys/treats. I also used a coupon for a six month subscription for Bark Box which is also very nice with excellent customer service. One of my dog's also won a free PawBox which we have not yet received.


How did your dogs win those?


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

I am so sorry - I should have given credit for our wonderful wins. We won the PetsLoveToys through DogTipper.com and the PawBox through DealWagger.com! I used Groupon to get 6 months of Bark Box for $60.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm actually my first deliveries of all three (BarkBox, Pawalla, and Spolied Rotten Dog) this month. According to the tracker, my Pawalla should arrive tomorrow. I believe BarkBox ships out on the 15th. I'm looking forward to them!


----------



## BBRob (Jan 13, 2013)

*Check out BarkBox - $5 off code*

Hi all - I stumbled onto this thread and, seeing as I work for BarkBox, wanted to invite you guys to check out BarkBox! All of our products are natural, sourced from the US or Canada, and tested thoroughly by our own dogs.

I created a $5 off coupon code for anyone that wants to check us out. Just use on checkout at http://www.barkbox.com?utm_source=dogfoodchat&utm_medium=post:

*dogfoodchat5*

Feel free to hit me up with any questions!

-Rob S.
BarkBox


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

I am definitely impressed with the PetFlow Spoiled Rotten Box I got today! The toy itself goes for at least $8 at a place like PetSmart, if not more. I'm curious to try the rolls. I so enjoy that they include two. 

I think that I'll probably reorder every other month, though. I don't think I need THIS many treats every month, but who knows!


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

And if it's helpful at all, here's the list of what the Spoiled Rotten box gave us this month...

1. Go Dog Go Dog Frills the Grey Triceratops Dog Chew Toy | PetFlow.com
2. HealthPro HealthPro Luther's Mind Chicken Apple Sausage Dog Treats | PetFlow.com (but they're the "BODY" variety - bacon and cheddar)
3. Pet Naturals of Vermont Pet Naturals Breath Bites for Dogs | PetFlow.com
4. Natural Balance Natural Balance L.I.D. Limited Ingredient Diets Duck and Potato Formula Treat Roll for Dogs | PetFlow.com - 2 8 oz rolls
5. Old Mother Hubbard Old Mother Hubbard P-Nuttier Mini Dog Biscuits | PetFlow.com
6. John Paul Pet John Paul Pet Full Body and Paw Dog Wipes | PetFlow.com

All full-size products.


----------



## kpreston8242 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have subscriptions like this for myself (Birchbox, etc) and love the fun Christmas morning not knowing feeling of getting them so I would love to start getting them for my puppy but I have a few questions for those of you who subscribe. 

What is the ratio of toys to edible stuff?
Are any of y'all raw feeders? If so, do you just give away the treats and canned food or do the companies let you send them back? 

I would love to get these but I'm afraid it wouldn't be worth it if he can't eat what most of the boxes are comprised of.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Heads up! Barkbox deal on Groupon today. $39 for 3 months. That's almost a 50% savings. Boxes ship around the 15th of each month

Details on Groupon:
BarkBox Monthly Delivery of Dog Goodies Deal of the Day | Groupon

If you're not signed up for Groupon and wouldn't mind using my referral link to sign up, that'd be great. Then, you can use the link above to access the Barkbox details. This is my referral link below:
Sarah's referral link!

Note that, if you purchase this, the plan will automatically renew after 3 months. If you don't like it, *make sure that you cancel through Barkbox's web site to avoid being charged again!*

I've never tried Barkbox before, so this is perfect for me! Note that I contact Barkbox -- the price is the SAME for all sizes of boxes, so us "Large Dog" people are not getting screwed by purchasing the Groupon and then finding out the box for Larger dogs costs more! On the Barkbox site, there's three sizes and a price difference, so this is pretty cool.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Grey! I think that I will give them a try at this price. I used a coupaw deal to get a PawBox for $5 and I was satisfied with my first box. Due to some customer service issues I will get 3 free boxes. After I get them I will decide if I want to keep on with it. The PawBox has vitamines and supplement trial sizes that I don't use. The toys and treats have been cool though.

Now this gives me a chance to try the BarkBox for a bargain price!


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Update: Fab.com is currently *(6/15/13)* offering a great deal on Pawalla Deluxe *and* their new Mini Boxes. I believe this will run through Thursday of this week. See the sale here:
*pawalla on Fab - Everyday Design*

Note that I've received a Pawalla Mini Box and it's important to note that there's NO difference between 25lb+ puppy and 25lb+ adult except "sometimes" the toy is different -- in my two boxes, the toys were the same brand. This is something they don't mention on their site, but told me via customer service. I had ordered both boxes, thinking I'd get different things. Their sizing restrictions need work.

However, if you've been looking to try Pawalla, now is a great time. I'm expecting my first Pawalla Deluxe and a Barkbox this month. Only reason I'm giving Pawalla a second try after being disappointed in receiving double of everything (thus a waste of money in my opinion) is because I found a coupon code. I don't usually use wet food, as mentioned previously, so we'll see if they like it as a topper every now and then. I just don't want it to get to the point where they won't eat their food without a topper -- which happened with my old family dog. 

Christmas for your pets. I couldn't recommend trying out one of these types of subscription services more! I still haven't decided which to continue long-term -- will probably be BarkBox or Spoiled Rotten (but need to try again).

I'll come back and update this thread with what we receive from Pawalla and BarkBox -- just in case it helps anyone...


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

OK! I'm a nerd and decided to make a new thread.


----------

